# looking for rat in leeds/wakefield



## jennaanmolly (Dec 3, 2010)

hi there i am looking for a male rat mine died four months ago and i am ready for another one my last one was from living world pet shop and cost me alot in vet bills but he was worth it his brother die soon after  so if anyone know any breeders or getting rid of any plz plz let me know thanks


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Gill has loads of rats... Go steal some :lol: :lol:

Yorkshire rose is in wakefield... he's a breeder


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Gill has loads of rats... Go steal some :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yorkshire rose is in wakefield... he's a breeder


Oy get off my rats and I dont have loads just err a few thats all. I dont know of any local rat breeders but there is a rat club in leeds that will have a list of breeders.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

jennaanmolly said:


> hi there i am looking for a male rat mine died four months ago and i am ready for another one my last one was from living world pet shop and cost me alot in vet bills but he was worth it his brother die soon after  so if anyone know any breeders or getting rid of any plz plz let me know thanks


Should make that a pair  Rats are sociable animals and should only be kept alone if all other methods of housing a rat wit others are exhausted.

Have you looked into rescuing? They quite frequently turn up, on this rat forum they have a whole section dedicated to re-homing ratties!

Also if you visit the NFRS website and email the breeder address they will send you a list of all NFRS registered breeders and their location.

Their is also Find a Furry. where you can enter what your re looking for and where and details of animals needing homes matching your requirements come up


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oy get off my rats and I dont have loads just err a few thats all. I dont know of any local rat breeders but there is a rat club in leeds that will have a list of breeders.


B0ll0cks rrr: :ciappa: :dita:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Got 2 doe's which im hoping are pregnant but if you prepared to wait be around febuary when i have some.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

> Oy get off my rats and I dont have loads just err a few thats all


That's like saying I only have a couple of hamsters :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lady Sol said:


> That's like saying I only have a couple of hamsters :lol:


I only have 2 or 3 and they run round quickly which makes it look like theres more


----------

